# DWR Fishalon



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Fishalon? I don't think that's a real word...Fishathon now that's a word!!!!
Once again no love for the north; I wish they would remember the State does not end in Weber county. 

http://wildlife.utah.gov/wildlife-news/1335-fish-to-win-prizes-in-the-quad-fishalon.html


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

not sure about the jordanelle choice


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Mavis13 said:


> Once again no love for the north; I wish they would remember the State does not end in Weber county.


Seriously? did someone from northern Utah just complain about Utah's lack of acknowledgment that they exist??

That there is funny. I'm going to remember that next someone starts a spring thread about heading "south" to go camping -- down there where it's warm and nice. you know, somewhere on the Boulder Mountain. In March. When things turn green in the south.

i feel for you. i really do.

Utah -- the place that really does exist from top to bottom. Whether those silly wasatch front metrosexuals believe it or not.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

You know those metro's can marry now?? Even in southern Utah???


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

martymcfly73 said:


> You know those metro's can marry now?? Even in southern Utah???


Not no more they can't. Don't you watch the news?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

martymcfly73 said:


> You know those metro's can marry now?? Even in southern Utah???


In Southern Utah, with the new ruling, the metrosexuals are trying to figure out if they can marry more than one partner.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Catherder said:


> In Southern Utah, with the new ruling, the metrosexuals are trying to figure out if they can marry more than one partner.


I also heard in Southern Utah there's a shortage of wrangler skinny jeans and hair gel.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey, you don't have to be from southern Utah for the Utah and SL counties to tell you how you should live. We just got emission testing crammed down our throats even though their own study said it wouldn't help. But they are better than us so they need to help us with the things we just can't understand. I wonder if Idaho would take me... it's only a couple of miles away.

I happen to love Southern Utah; Lake Powell is my favorite place on earth and Moab is second. It's the upper middle bit of the state that seems to get me upset.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

confusing bunch around here.


don't you guys realize it's not the metrosexuals down here in southern utah (that's the SLC crowd!!). Down here that judge passed a ruling for the multisexuals. As in, "it's my night with sister Ruth tonight. Sister Esther is tomorrow, and sister Rebeccah is the next night. Monday night is multi-night (family night)".


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

PBH said:


> confusing bunch around here.
> 
> don't you guys realize it's not the metrosexuals down here in southern utah (that's the SLC crowd!!). Down here that judge passed a ruling for the multisexuals. As in, "it's my night with sister Ruth tonight. Sister Esther is tomorrow, and sister Rebeccah is the next night. Monday night is multi-night (family night)".


Only three wives? Must be just getting started.:grouphug:


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

PBH said:


> Monday night is multi-night (family night)".


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! That is pretty funny


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Dunkem said:


> Only three wives? Must be just getting started.:grouphug:


Conservatives...


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

PBH said:


> confusing bunch around here.
> 
> don't you guys realize it's not the metrosexuals down here in southern utah (that's the SLC crowd!!). Down here that judge passed a ruling for the multisexuals. As in, "it's my night with sister Ruth tonight. Sister Esther is tomorrow, and sister Rebeccah is the next night. Monday night is multi-night (family night)".


 We have our share of weirdos, but I see tons of guys(I think) wearing wrangler skinny jeans down south. Just goes to show no one is safe. Plus the judges ruling did not effect the metro's down south. I heard of a guy in orderville who recently married a chicken and two goats.


----------



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

I think the DWR chose good lakes for the contest. Hyrum is full of dink rainbows..Porcupine is too difficult for most average anglers. Mantua is too crowded already (with both fisherman and panfish). And that's really the only options north of "Da View".. The lakes the DWR chose are all healthy rainbow fisheries, and have good populations of browns as well. Then there is the chance of catching a tiger trout or cutthroat from East Canyon.


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

harlin said:


> I think the DWR chose good lakes for the contest. Hyrum is full of dink rainbows..Porcupine is too difficult for most average anglers. Mantua is too crowded already (with both fisherman and panfish). And that's really the only options north of "Da View".. The lakes the DWR chose are all healthy rainbow fisheries, and have good populations of browns as well. Then there is the chance of catching a tiger trout or cutthroat from East Canyon.


Pretty sure if you are going to start using logic, this thread is dead.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Whiskey Hound said:


> Pretty sure if you are going to start using logic, this thread is dead.


I think this one has been on life support for some time.

As for a Northern lake for the contest, what about Birch creek?

On second thought, maybe that's a bad idea.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

What about Bear Lake?? Sure there's not so many Rainbows but it's a Great Lake and a great fishery and challenging and there's some big trout in there. I agree Hyrum may not be the best and I also agree we dont have much else up here.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Mavis13 said:


> What about Bear Lake??


On that note, why not include Lower Bowns? Or Enterprise Reservoir? Or Recapture Res?

Some of these places are just simply too far for many to attend a contest. As far as this wrangler skinny jean multisexual metro from red-neck bfe (ie: south of Provo) is concerned: keep those contests up there in that god-forsaken air-quality disaster of the Wasatch Front!! We don't want your girl scout cookies!!


----------

